

EBook Readers for Android - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/free-ebook-readers-for-android/

======
user_235711
"eBooks nearly twice as cheap (on average) as _psychical_ books"

Pretty sure that "physical" was the intended adjective, although I do like the
idea of a 'psychical book'.

~~~
codecondo
You're totally correct, fixed!

